# Another great HO install.



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Is that a doctored photo?


----------



## 408plumber (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha.....priceless!!!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Shower for really, really short people?


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Well that is a first. :thumbup:

Is this a real picture taken onsite or a internet pic?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Is that a doctored photo?


Nope taken in Eastlake ohio


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

was there a shower head?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Someone roughed in the tub valve upside and just went with it.......:laughing: {assuming it's a three-port valve}


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Green Country said:


> was there a shower head?


Yes and it works. If i go back I will try and get pic.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

that is awesome lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I was doing a residential lining job last year and when it came time to reinstate the laterals I was missing a tie in for a washer which was installed in a bathroom closet I went back and forth with my camera trying to see a dimple finally I ran the washer and as it drained I discovered that the ho had given up on tying the laundry into the drain under the slab and decided to drill a hole through the shower wall and terminate the drain by use of a turned down pressure 90 lol died laughing

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

